# [RISOLTO]Problemi con l'emerging di media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13

## Climber

Provando a fare un emerge-DNu world ho problemi a compilare media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13. Emerge consiglia di postare:

```
emerge --info '=media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13'

Portage 2.1.11.62 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.7.10-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.7.10-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5_CPU_M_460_@_2.53GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     7969300 total,   4130728 free

KiB Swap:     522076 total,    522076 free

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 11 May 2013 11:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

ccache version 3.1.9 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync: rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

sunrise

    location: /var/lib/layman/sunrise

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

ABI="amd64"

ABI_X86="64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="cxx unicode python_targets_python3_2 python_targets_python2_7 multilib"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS_amd64="-m64"

CFLAGS_x32="-mx32"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x32="x86_64-pc-linux-gnux32"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* *.py[co] *$py.class"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/polkit-1/actions"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--verbose --ask"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GCC_SPECS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS=""

HG="/usr/bin/hg"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.22/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

IUSE_IMPLICIT="prefix"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KERNEL="linux"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x32="-m elf32_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_n32="lib32"

LIBDIR_n64="lib64"

LIBDIR_o32="lib"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_s390="lib32"

LIBDIR_s390x="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x32="libx32"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH="/usr/lib64/dri:/usr/lib32/dri"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

LINGUAS="it en"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/stefano"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.22/man:/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man/"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|udev)"

MULTIOSDIRS="../lib64:../lib32"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice"

OPENCL_PROFILE="amd"

OPENGL_PROFILE="ati"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc sparc64-freebsd ppc-openbsd x86-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd ppc64-linux x86-cygwin amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary:log,warn,error,qa echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --digest-algo SHA256 --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_INTERNAL_CALLER="1"

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTAGE_XATTR_EXCLUDE="security.*"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sunrise"

PORT_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find "${PORT_LOGDIR}" -type f ! -name "summary.log*" -mtime +7 -delete"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib64/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib64/libsoftokn3.so"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC IUSE_IMPLICIT KERNEL USERLAND USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND"

PWD="/home/stefano"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2"

QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM="raster"

QT_PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins"

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.6.3"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="2"

SSH_CLIENT="192.168.1.100 46377 22"

SSH_CONNECTION="192.168.1.100 46377 192.168.1.101 22"

SSH_TTY="/dev/pts/4"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

UNINSTALL_IGNORE="/lib/modules/*"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ABI_X86 ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS CURL_SSL DRACUT_MODULES DVB_CARDS ELIBC ENLIGHTENMENT_MODULES FCDSL_CARDS FFTOOLS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL OFED_DRIVERS OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION OPENMPI_FABRICS OPENMPI_OFED_FEATURES OPENMPI_RM PHP_TARGETS PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET PYTHON_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS VOICEMAIL_STORAGE XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED="ARCH"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH="alpha amd64 amd64-fbsd amd64-linux arm arm-linux hppa hppa-hpux ia64 ia64-hpux ia64-linux m68k m68k-mint mips ppc ppc64 ppc64-linux ppc-aix ppc-macos ppc-openbsd s390 sh sparc sparc64-freebsd sparc64-solaris sparc-fbsd sparc-solaris x64-freebsd x64-macos x64-openbsd x64-solaris x86 x86-cygwin x86-fbsd x86-freebsd x86-interix x86-linux x86-macos x86-netbsd x86-openbsd x86-solaris x86-winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC="AIX Cygwin Darwin FreeBSD glibc HPUX Interix mintlib NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS uclibc Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL="AIX Cygwin Darwin FreeBSD freemint HPUX Interix linux NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND="BSD GNU"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:repo:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE="3f17ace5acd3ed37a6027344000004ee-1368277788.514209-1145129369"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

```
emerge -pqv '=media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13'

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13 [0.0.11] USE="-doc -static-libs"
```

```
/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13/temp/build.log

^[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mPackage:    media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13

^[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

^[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mMaintainer: openoffice@gentoo.org

^[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mUSE:        amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU

^[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mFEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libcdr-0.0.13.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13/work/libcdr-0.0.13 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13/work/libcdr-0.0.13 ...

 * econf: updating libcdr-0.0.13/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating libcdr-0.0.13/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-silent-rules --disable-dependency-tracking --docdir=/usr/share/doc/libcdr-0.0.13 --disable-static --disable-werror --without-docs

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether make supports nested variables... yes

checking whether make supports nested variables... (cached) yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

```

```
/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13/work/libcdr-0.0.13/config.log

This file contains any messages produced by compilers while

running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by libcdr configure 0.0.13, which was

generated by GNU Autoconf 2.69.  Invocation command line was

  $ ./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-silent-rules --disable-dependency-tracking --docdir=/usr/share/doc/libcdr-0.0.13 --disable-static --disable-werror --without-docs

## --------- ##

## Platform. ##

## --------- ##

hostname = stefano-laptop

uname -m = x86_64

uname -r = 3.7.10-gentoo-r1

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #1 SMP Thu Apr 18 20:43:35 CEST 2013

/usr/bin/uname -p = Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 460 @ 2.53GHz

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = unknown

/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown

```

Grazie per l'aiutoLast edited by Climber on Mon May 13, 2013 2:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

devi postare i log per intero

----------

## Climber

Hai ragione, ecco qui tutto il log

```
vim /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libvisio-0.0.26/temp/build.log

^[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mPackage:    media-libs/libvisio-0.0.26

^[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

^[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mMaintainer: openoffice@gentoo.org

^[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mUSE:        amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU

^[[32;01m * ^[[39;49;00mFEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libvisio-0.0.26.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libvisio-0.0.26/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libvisio-0.0.26/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libvisio-0.0.26/work/libvisio-0.0.26 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libvisio-0.0.26/work/libvisio-0.0.26 ...

 * econf: updating libvisio-0.0.26/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating libvisio-0.0.26/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether make supports nested variables... yes

checking whether make supports nested variables... (cached) yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether the C++ compiler works... yes

checking for C++ compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables...

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... none

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking the archiver (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar) interface... ar

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... (cached) none

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu format... func_convert_file_noop

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-dlltool... no

checking for dlltool... no

checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... (cached) x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for archiver @FILE support... @

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for sysroot... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-mt... no

checking for mt... no

checking if : is a manifest tool... no

checking for ANSI C header files... no

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... (cached) GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.20... yes

checking for egrep... (cached) /bin/grep -E

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... (cached) /bin/sed

checking for gperf... /usr/bin/gperf

checking gperf version... OK

checking for WPD... yes

checking for WPG... yes

checking for LIBXML... yes

checking for ICU... yes

checking for ZLIB... yes

checking for boost/algorithm/string.hpp... no

configure: error: Required boost headers not found. install boost >= 1.36

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libvisio-0.0.26/work/libvisio-0.0.26/config.log

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: media-libs/libvisio-0.0.26 failed (configure phase):

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   econf failed

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Call stack:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m        environment, line 2148:  Called econf '--docdir=/usr/share/doc/libvisio-0.0.26' '--disable-static' '--disable-werror' '--without-docs'

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   phase-helpers.sh, line  521:  Called die

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The specific snippet of code:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m                        die "econf failed"

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-libs/libvisio-0.0.26'`,

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-libs/libvisio-0.0.26'`.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libvisio-0.0.26/temp/build.log'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libvisio-0.0.26/temp/environment'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libvisio-0.0.26/work/libvisio-0.0.26'

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libvisio-0.0.26/work/libvisio-0.0.26'

```

----------

## ago

prima hai menzionato libcdr ora libvisio, su quale pacchetto hai il problema?

----------

## Climber

Ho sbagliato file, ho copiato quello che diceva emerge senza rendermi conto che non c'era quello che mi serviva.

Ti copio direttamente quello che viene fuori facendo emerge-DNu world

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13 [0.0.11] USE="-doc -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/libvisio-0.0.26 [0.0.25] USE="-doc -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/curl-7.30.0 [7.29.0-r1] USE="ipv6 ldap ssl -adns -idn -kerberos -metalink -rtmp -ssh -static-libs {-test} -threads" CURL_SSL="openssl -axtls -cyassl -gnutls -nss -polarssl" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-arch/tar-1.26-r1 [1.26] USE="nls -minimal% -static -xattr%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-shells/bash-completion-1.3-r2 [1.3] 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-editors/vim-core-7.3.762 [7.3.409] USE="acl nls -livecd" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.42.7 [1.42] USE="nls -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/gptfdisk-0.8.6 [0.8.4] USE="icu%*" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-editors/vim-7.3.762 [7.3.409] USE="X acl gpm nls -cscope -debug -minimal -perl -python -ruby -vim-pager" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.50 [3.47] USE="nls" LINGUAS="it -da -de -fr -ja -nl -pl -ro -ru -zh_CN" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/dropbox-1.6.16 [1.2.48-r1] USE="X%* librsync-bundled%*" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-util/cmake-2.8.10.2-r2 [2.8.9] USE="ncurses qt4 -emacs {-test} -vim-syntax" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -bindist" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-db/mysql-init-scripts-2.0_pre1-r3 [2.0_pre1-r2] 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2-r1:4 [4.10.1-r1:4] USE="acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook mmx nls opengl (policykit) semantic-desktop spell sse sse2 ssl udev udisks upower -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kerberos -lzma -openexr {-test} -zeroconf (-upnp%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/katepart-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kfmclient-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/nepomuk-core-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="exif%* pdf%* (-aqua) -debug -ffmpeg% -taglib%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/nepomuk-widgets-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdesu-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/khelpcenter-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kde-l10n-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="handbook (-aqua)" LINGUAS="it -ar -bg -bs -ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hr -hu -ia -is -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -lv -mr -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sr -sv -tg -th -tr -ug -uk -vi -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/libkworkspace-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/libkonq-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kephal-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kactivities-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="semantic-desktop (-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="handbook ldap semantic-desktop (-aqua) -debug -prison {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/ksysguard-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug -lm_sensors {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kcheckpass-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="pam (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/ksplash-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="mmx sse sse2 xinerama -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kde-wallpapers-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/liboxygenstyle-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/libkipi-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/phonon-kde-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="alsa (-aqua) -debug -pulseaudio" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kstartupconfig-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdialog-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kcmshell-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/solid-runtime-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/libkexiv2-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/freespacenotifier-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/ksystraycmd-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kde-base-artwork-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kwrite-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/qguiplatformplugin_kde-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdebase-cursors-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kwrited-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/svgpart-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/knotify-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kreadconfig-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kuiserver-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kfile-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdebase-menu-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kstart-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdebugdialog-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/renamedlg-plugins-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kioclient-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kiconfinder-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/keditfiletype-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kwallet-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/attica-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/knetattach-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdontchangethehostname-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kpasswdserver-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/ktimezoned-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kwalletd-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/nepomuk-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kglobalaccel-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdebase-menu-icons-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdebase-desktoptheme-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kquitapp-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kmimetypefinder-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kurifilter-plugins-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/knewstuff-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/ktraderclient-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdnssd-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdesdk-scripts-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kmix-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1-r1:4] USE="alsa handbook (-aqua) -canberra -debug -pulseaudio" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kate-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="handbook plasma (-aqua) -debug -python" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_1 -python3_2" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 -python3_1" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/print-manager-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-office/libreoffice-3.6.6.2 [3.6.4.3] USE="branding cups dbus kde opengl vba webdav (-aqua) -binfilter -binfilterdebug -eds -gnome -gstreamer -gtk -java -jemalloc -mysql -odk -postgres {-test}" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer -nlpsolver -pdfimport -scripting-beanshell -scripting-javascript -wiki-publisher" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7%* -python2_5% -python2_6%" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* -python2_5% -python2_6%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/okular-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="crypt djvu handbook jpeg pdf postscript tiff (-aqua) -chm -debug -ebook" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/libkcddb-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug -musicbrainz" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/libplasmagenericshell-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kcminit-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kfind-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kwin-4.10.2-r1:4 [4.10.1-r2:4] USE="opengl (-aqua) -debug -gles" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/khotkeys-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/libplasmaclock-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="holidays (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/plasma-runtime-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/plasma-apps-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdepasswd-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/keditbookmarks-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kstyles-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/konsole-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kscreensaver-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="opengl (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/drkonqi-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1-r1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="bzip2 exif handbook sftp (-aqua) -debug -lzma -openexr -samba" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdebase-data-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="wallpapers (-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/pykde4-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="semantic-desktop (-aqua) -debug -doc -examples {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 -python2_5 -python2_6 -python3_1 (-python3_3)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/gwenview-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="handbook kipi semantic-desktop (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/ark-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="archive bzip2 handbook (-aqua) -debug -lzma" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/ksnapshot-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="handbook kipi (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/konqueror-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="bookmarks handbook svg (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/systemsettings-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1-r1:4] USE="handbook opengl usb (-aqua) -debug -gtk {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/dolphin-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="handbook semantic-desktop (-aqua) -debug -thumbnail" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/klipper-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug -prison" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kmenuedit-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdm-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(consolekit) handbook pam (-aqua) -debug -kerberos" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kcontrol-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-misc/synaptiks-0.8.1-r2:4 [0.8.1:4] USE="handbook upower (-aqua) -debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="handbook semantic-desktop (-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/konq-plugins-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug -tidy" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/nsplugins-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/solid-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="networkmanager (-aqua) -bluetooth -debug -wicd" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1-r1:4] USE="handbook rss semantic-desktop (-aqua) -debug -gps -json -python -qalculate" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/ksmserver-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1-r1:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kinfocenter-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="handbook opengl (-aqua) -debug -ieee1394" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/powerdevil-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1-r1:4] USE="pm-utils (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/krunner-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="opengl (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="wallpapers (-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="exif semantic-desktop (-aqua) -attica -debug -desktopglobe -fcitx -ibus -json -oauth -qalculate -qwt -scim" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.10.2:4 [4.10.1:4] USE="wallpapers (-aqua)" 0 kB

Total: 123 packages (123 upgrades), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for kde-base/kdelibs-4.10.2-r1

>>> Running pre-merge checks for app-office/libreoffice-3.6.6.2

 * Checking for at least 512 megabytes RAM ...                                                                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Checking for at least 6 gigabytes disk space at "/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.6.6.2/temp" ...                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

>>> Emerging (1 of 123) media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13

 * libcdr-0.0.13.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libcdr-0.0.13.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13/work/libcdr-0.0.13 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13/work/libcdr-0.0.13 ...

 * econf: updating libcdr-0.0.13/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating libcdr-0.0.13/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-silent-rules --disable-dependency-tracking --docdir=/usr/share/doc/libcdr-0.0.13 --disable-static --disable-werror --without-docs

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether make supports nested variables... yes

checking whether make supports nested variables... (cached) yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether the C++ compiler works... yes

checking for C++ compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... none

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking the archiver (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar) interface... ar

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... (cached) none

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu format... func_convert_file_noop

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-dlltool... no

checking for dlltool... no

checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... (cached) x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for archiver @FILE support... @

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for sysroot... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-mt... no

checking for mt... no

checking if : is a manifest tool... no

checking for ANSI C header files... no

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... (cached) GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.20... yes

checking for WPD... yes

checking for WPG... yes

checking for LCMS2... yes

checking for ZLIB... yes

checking for ICU... yes

checking for boost/optional.hpp... yes

checking for boost/property_tree/ptree.hpp... no

configure: error: Required boost headers not found. Install boost >= 1.41.0

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13/work/libcdr-0.0.13/config.log

 * ERROR: media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 2147:  Called econf '--docdir=/usr/share/doc/libcdr-0.0.13' '--disable-static' '--disable-werror' '--without-docs'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  521:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13/work/libcdr-0.0.13'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13/work/libcdr-0.0.13'

>>> Failed to emerge media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13:

 * ERROR: media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 2147:  Called econf '--docdir=/usr/share/doc/libcdr-0.0.13' '--disable-static' '--disable-werror' '--without-docs'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  521:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13/work/libcdr-0.0.13'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcdr-0.0.13/work/libcdr-0.0.13'

```

ah boost è installato, riporto l'output di eix:

```
I] dev-libs/boost

     Available versions:  

        (0)     1.49.0-r2

        (0/1.52)        ~1.52.0-r6

        (0/1.53)        [M]~1.53.0

        {{debug doc icu mpi +nls python python_targets_python2_5 python_targets_python2_6 python_targets_python2_7 python_targets_python3_1 python_targets_python3_2 python_targets_python3_3 static-libs +threads tools}}

     Installed versions:  1.49.0-r2(14:55:05 11/18/12)(python -debug -doc -icu -mpi -static-libs -tools)

     Homepage:            http://www.boost.org/

     Description:         Boost Libraries for C++

```

----------

## ago

prova a ricompilare boost

----------

## Climber

mi fallisce:

```

* ERROR: dev-libs/boost-1.49.0-r2 failed (compile phase):

 *   Building of Boost libraries failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 5190:  Called python_execute_function 'building'

 *   environment, line 3375:  Called building

 *   environment, line 5155:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           ${BJAM} ${NUMJOBS} -q -d+2 gentoorelease --user-config=user-config.jam ${OPTIONS} threading=single,multi ${LINK_OPTS} runtime-link=shared $(use python && echo --python-buildid=${PYTHON_ABI}) || die "Building of Boost libraries failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/boost-1.49.0-r2'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/boost-1.49.0-r2'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.49.0-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.49.0-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.49.0-r2/work/boost_1_49_0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.49.0-r2/work/boost_1_49_0'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/boost-1.49.0-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.49.0-r2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/boost-1.49.0-r2:

 * ERROR: dev-libs/boost-1.49.0-r2 failed (compile phase):

 *   Building of Boost libraries failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 5190:  Called python_execute_function 'building'

 *   environment, line 3375:  Called building

 *   environment, line 5155:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           ${BJAM} ${NUMJOBS} -q -d+2 gentoorelease --user-config=user-config.jam ${OPTIONS} threading=single,multi ${LINK_OPTS} runtime-link=shared $(use python && echo --python-buildid=${PYTHON_ABI}) || die "Building of Boost libraries failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/boost-1.49.0-r2'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/boost-1.49.0-r2'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.49.0-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.49.0-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.49.0-r2/work/boost_1_49_0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.49.0-r2/work/boost_1_49_0'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

----------

## ago

si ma l'errore dov'è? fare copia incolla alla cieca non è molto costruttivo

----------

## Climber

cerco di essere il più preciso possibile:

```
emerge --info '=dev-libs/boost-1.49.0-r2'

Portage 2.1.11.62 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.7.10-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.7.10-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5_CPU_M_460_@_2.53GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     7969300 total,   1478160 free

KiB Swap:     522076 total,    522076 free

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 11 May 2013 15:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

ccache version 3.1.9 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync: rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

sunrise

    location: /var/lib/layman/sunrise

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

ABI="amd64"

ABI_X86="64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="cxx unicode python_targets_python3_2 python_targets_python2_7 multilib"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS_amd64="-m64"

CFLAGS_x32="-mx32"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x32="x86_64-pc-linux-gnux32"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* *.py[co] *$py.class"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/polkit-1/actions"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--verbose --ask"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GCC_SPECS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS=""

HG="/usr/bin/hg"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.22/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

IUSE_IMPLICIT="prefix"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KERNEL="linux"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x32="-m elf32_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_n32="lib32"

LIBDIR_n64="lib64"

LIBDIR_o32="lib"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_s390="lib32"

LIBDIR_s390x="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x32="libx32"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH="/usr/lib64/dri:/usr/lib32/dri"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

LINGUAS="it en"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/stefano"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.22/man:/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man/"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|udev)"

MULTIOSDIRS="../lib64:../lib32"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice"

OPENCL_PROFILE="amd"

OPENGL_PROFILE="ati"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc sparc64-freebsd ppc-openbsd x86-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd ppc64-linux x86-cygwin amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary:log,warn,error,qa echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --digest-algo SHA256 --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_INTERNAL_CALLER="1"

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTAGE_XATTR_EXCLUDE="security.*"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sunrise"

PORT_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find "${PORT_LOGDIR}" -type f ! -name "summary.log*" -mtime +7 -delete"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib64/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib64/libsoftokn3.so"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC IUSE_IMPLICIT KERNEL USERLAND USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND"

PWD="/home/stefano"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2"

QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM="raster"

QT_PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins"

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.6.3"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="2"

SSH_CLIENT="192.168.1.100 46876 22"

SSH_CONNECTION="192.168.1.100 46876 192.168.1.101 22"

SSH_TTY="/dev/pts/2"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

UNINSTALL_IGNORE="/lib/modules/*"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ABI_X86 ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS CURL_SSL DRACUT_MODULES DVB_CARDS ELIBC ENLIGHTENMENT_MODULES FCDSL_CARDS FFTOOLS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL OFED_DRIVERS OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION OPENMPI_FABRICS OPENMPI_OFED_FEATURES OPENMPI_RM PHP_TARGETS PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET PYTHON_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS VOICEMAIL_STORAGE XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED="ARCH"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH="alpha amd64 amd64-fbsd amd64-linux arm arm-linux hppa hppa-hpux ia64 ia64-hpux ia64-linux m68k m68k-mint mips ppc ppc64 ppc64-linux ppc-aix ppc-macos ppc-openbsd s390 sh sparc sparc64-freebsd sparc64-solaris sparc-fbsd sparc-solaris x64-freebsd x64-macos x64-openbsd x64-solaris x86 x86-cygwin x86-fbsd x86-freebsd x86-interix x86-linux x86-macos x86-netbsd x86-openbsd x86-solaris x86-winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC="AIX Cygwin Darwin FreeBSD glibc HPUX Interix mintlib NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS uclibc Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL="AIX Cygwin Darwin FreeBSD freemint HPUX Interix linux NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND="BSD GNU"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:repo:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE="3f17ace5acd3ed37a6027344000004ee-1368312325.584265-1137668672"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

dev-libs/boost-1.49.0-r2 was built with the following:

USE="(consolekit) (multilib) (policykit) python -debug -doc -icu -mpi -static-libs -tools"

```

[code]Last edited by Climber on Sat May 11, 2013 9:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Climber

Tutto il build.log non lo fa mettere perché sono 6000 righe, che altro devo postare?

----------

## ago

la parte interessante del log dove si evince l'errore

----------

## Climber

forse l'ho trovato, potrebbe essere questo?

```
gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/wave/build/gcc-4.6/gentoorelease/boost.locale.icu-off/pch-off/threading-multi/wave_config_constant.o

    "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++"  -ftemplate-depth-128 -march=native -O2 -pipe -finline-functions -Wno-inline -Wall -pthread -fPIC  -DBOOST_ALL_DYN_LINK=1 -DBOOST_ALL_NO_LIB=1 -DNDEBUG  -I"." -c -o "bin.v2/libs/wave/build/gcc-4.6/gentoorelease/boost.locale.icu-off/pch-off/threading-multi/wave_config_constant.o" "libs/wave/src/wave_config_constant.cpp"

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/wave/build/gcc-4.6/gentoorelease/boost.locale.icu-off/pch-off/threading-multi/cpplexer/re2clex/aq.o

    "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++"  -ftemplate-depth-128 -march=native -O2 -pipe -finline-functions -Wno-inline -Wall -pthread -fPIC  -DBOOST_ALL_DYN_LINK=1 -DBOOST_ALL_NO_LIB=1 -DNDEBUG  -I"." -c -o "bin.v2/libs/wave/build/gcc-4.6/gentoorelease/boost.locale.icu-off/pch-off/threading-multi/cpplexer/re2clex/aq.o" "libs/wave/src/cpplexer/re2clex/aq.cpp"

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/wave/build/gcc-4.6/gentoorelease/boost.locale.icu-off/pch-off/threading-multi/instantiate_re2c_lexer.o

    "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++"  -ftemplate-depth-128 -march=native -O2 -pipe -finline-functions -Wno-inline -Wall -pthread -fPIC  -DBOOST_ALL_DYN_LINK=1 -DBOOST_ALL_NO_LIB=1 -DNDEBUG  -I"." -c -o "bin.v2/libs/wave/build/gcc-4.6/gentoorelease/boost.locale.icu-off/pch-off/threading-multi/instantiate_re2c_lexer.o" "libs/wave/src/instantiate_re2c_lexer.cpp"

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/wave/build/gcc-4.6/gentoorelease/boost.locale.icu-off/pch-off/threading-multi/instantiate_cpp_exprgrammar.o

    "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++"  -ftemplate-depth-128 -march=native -O2 -pipe -finline-functions -Wno-inline -Wall -pthread -fPIC  -DBOOST_ALL_DYN_LINK=1 -DBOOST_ALL_NO_LIB=1 -DNDEBUG  -I"." -c -o "bin.v2/libs/wave/build/gcc-4.6/gentoorelease/boost.locale.icu-off/pch-off/threading-multi/instantiate_cpp_exprgrammar.o" "libs/wave/src/instantiate_cpp_exprgrammar.cpp"

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/wave/build/gcc-4.6/gentoorelease/boost.locale.icu-off/pch-off/threading-multi/instantiate_re2c_lexer_str.o

    "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++"  -ftemplate-depth-128 -march=native -O2 -pipe -finline-functions -Wno-inline -Wall -pthread -fPIC  -DBOOST_ALL_DYN_LINK=1 -DBOOST_ALL_NO_LIB=1 -DNDEBUG  -I"." -c -o "bin.v2/libs/wave/build/gcc-4.6/gentoorelease/boost.locale.icu-off/pch-off/threading-multi/instantiate_re2c_lexer_str.o" "libs/wave/src/instantiate_re2c_lexer_str.cpp"

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/wave/build/gcc-4.6/gentoorelease/boost.locale.icu-off/pch-off/threading-multi/cpplexer/re2clex/cpp_re.o

    "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++"  -ftemplate-depth-128 -march=native -O2 -pipe -finline-functions -Wno-inline -w -pthread -fPIC  -DBOOST_ALL_DYN_LINK=1 -DBOOST_ALL_NO_LIB=1 -DNDEBUG  -I"." -c -o "bin.v2/libs/wave/build/gcc-4.6/gentoorelease/boost.locale.icu-off/pch-off/threading-multi/cpplexer/re2clex/cpp_re.o" "libs/wave/src/cpplexer/re2clex/cpp_re.cpp"

...skipped <pbin.v2/libs/wave/build/gcc-4.6/gentoorelease/boost.locale.icu-off/pch-off/threading-multi>libboost_wave-mt-1_49.so.1.49.0 for lack of <pbin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.6/gentoorelease/boost.locale.icu-off/pch-off/threading-multi>libboost_date_time-mt-1_49.so.1.49.0...

...skipped <pstage/lib>libboost_wave-mt-1_49.so.1.49.0 for lack of <pbin.v2/libs/wave/build/gcc-4.6/gentoorelease/boost.locale.icu-off/pch-off/threading-multi>libboost_wave-mt-1_49.so.1.49.0...

...skipped <pstage/lib>libboost_wave-mt-1_49.so for lack of <pstage/lib>libboost_wave-mt-1_49.so.1.49.0...

...failed updating 390 targets...

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: dev-libs/boost-1.49.0-r2 failed (compile phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   Building of Boost libraries failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 5190:  Called python_execute_function 'building'

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 3375:  Called building

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 5155:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m           ${BJAM} ${NUMJOBS} -q -d+2 gentoorelease --user-config=user-config.jam ${OPTIONS} threading=single,multi ${LINK_OPTS} runtime-link=shared $(use python && echo --python-buildid=${PYTHON_ABI}) || die "Building of Boost libraries failed";
```

[/quote]

----------

## Climber

Il problema si è risolto da solo, probabilmente sono stati sistemati gli errori di compilazione. Grazie e scusate per la poca precisione nel riportare i log

----------

